# Get old fire extinguisher recharged?



## flyingron (Dec 15, 2020)

If the head (where the nozzle and lever are) is made out of plastic, it's probably not worth the effort. To inspect/recharge it likely will break it anyhow.
If it's metal, it's worth recharging.


----------



## DexterII (Jul 14, 2010)

You might want to look at Kidde's site to see if it's covered by their recall of a couple years ago.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

What type and size is it?
Most often it's not worth the time and money for one that old.
As mentioned for sure if it's a plastic head it's just not worth it.
If it's a dry chemical, or CO2 one a that old it would have to be emptied, static tested, and refilled.
Still want to do it, check with your local fire dept. and ask them where they take there's when they need servicing.


----------



## wrbrb (Aug 18, 2020)

Sorry for the delay - here are photos.


----------



## Wm. Robert (Oct 24, 2020)

joecaption beat me to it....take it to your local fire hall...they'll know if it's any good or worth refilling...


----------



## Thisiseasy (Aug 3, 2017)

From my experience the fire protection companies will not be shy about telling you your extinguisher is done.


----------

